# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  صور طبيعة : صور من اجمل بقاع الأرض   مدينة إب __ اليمن

## mohamed73

لاحظ المدرجات الزراعية بأشكالها الجميلة      البيوت تتناثر على سفوح الجبال ، وما من بقعة إلا وهي خضراء       في منتزه " مشوره" تشاهد هذه المناظر       الزراعة ما زالت في البداية      قد تصادفكـ بعض الخلايا الرعدية 
وهذه واحدة أثرت على ضواحي إب          عند الاتجاه إلى الأودية الغربية لمدينة إب وأثناء نزولكـ من مرتفعات "مشوره" ستشاهد هذه المناظر الخلابة              في الطريق إلى وادي " عنّه"  والحرارة ترتفع شيئاً فشيئاً       الماء يجري       والمزارع تنتشر على جنباته                       السحب الركامية تتكوّن فوق وادي " الدُّور" ..  وتنذر بيوم ممطر     وادي خصب ومشهور في العدين غرب إب   هذه الصور لأحد أجزائه              نعود مرة أخرى لمراقبة المزن الركامي الذي يتكون هنا وهناكـ !      المناظر تستهويك على جنبات الطريق          المزون تثور غرباً ..  الوديان حارة ورطبة والمرتفعات باردة ، لذا تأخذ السحب هذا الشكل       بروز السحب الدخانية ، أسفل سحب المزن  تقريباً على مشارف منتزه " مشوره "      السحب الدخانية تتوسع غرباً ..          السحب الدخانية تنمو راسياً       المشهد يتفاقم       مزون هنا وهناك ..          عند الانطلاق إلى جبل " بعدان " المطل على مدينة إب من الشرق كان هذا المنظر يودعنا غرباً          عند الصعود إلى جبل " بعدان " تشاهد هذا الجمال الخلاب               سحابة عملاقة غربي إب       سحب رعدية تقترب من إب لتكمل المشهد القادم      المشهد يتكون      إب .. المدينة الساحرة      حتى أشعة الشمس لها قصة هناكـ !      أينما اتجهت ببصرك ، ستجد هذا الجمال الآخاذ      السحب المزنية تتربع على مرتفعات إب الغربية      وللجنوب الشرقي نصيب      لن تمل من النظر هنا وهناكـ           المشهد يقترب من الاكتمال      تحتك مباشرة      لحظة وصول الرياح الرطبة إلى جبل بعدان ..  سحب ضبابية              غرباً وشيء من الخيال..      شلال " المشنه " بماء عذب زلال       الأمطار غسلت إب              في صبيحة اليوم التالي توجهنا إلى شلال وادي " بنا " الواقع في مديرية "السدة" شمال شرق مدينة إب ..  الطريق إلى الشلال يخترق قاع " الحقل " الخصب ..          الطريق معبد إلى الشلال تقريباً      منطقة شلال وادي " بنا " من الأعلى وقبل النزول      طريق ترابي لسيارات الدفع الرباعي يصل بك إلى ما قبل الشلال      المنطقة خصبة           عند وصولك ثم مواصلة السير على الأقدام تشاهد الغيول ..      غطاء نباتي كثيف عند الاقتراب من المصب       وأرض خضراء      تسمع خرير المياه ..  وفجأة تشاهد الشلال وهو يتسلل من بين الأشجار      عند الاقتراب أكثر فأكثر تظهر لك هذه المناظر           وعند الوصول ، تشاهد هذا الشلال الصافي              وأشجار عجيبة         ولهو بريء

----------

